# SD and CF cards on offer today



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Some decent pricing on Amazon today on Sandisk SD and CF cards.

128Gb SD card for £17.50 https://amzn.to/2JuXi5v
64GB CF card for £33.50 https://amzn.to/2WeuT5p

I have picked up a couple to add to the rotation given that wedding season is soon to begin!


----------

